# Weaver Grand Slam scope, turd or good?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey, still trying to put together my first real rifle and want to know what you think of the Weaver Grand Slam series. I am watching one right now (ebay) in a 3x9x40 in stainless (matches the Ruger 77 stainless/laminated .270 lefty I am interested in). I read a review or two and they seem decent for the $$. What do the REAL pros think?

Thank you!

RC

As much as I would LOVE a Schmidt/Bender, Swarovski, Leica, or Zeiss, I am still poor.


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

*Tho I dont own one,,many knowledgable shooter that I do know AND DO OWN THEM,,think they are very good,,price not a qualifyer. :beer: *


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

The Grand Slam is an excellent scope. Its very clear and bright. I put one on my 300 win and couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've heard good about it. You could most certainly do better but for the price it is a great value.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a pair of binocs that are Weaver and they are the best I have. Much better than the Stiener or Leupold. Great at any price!!! :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Buy a Leupold! Look at the site below. Don't buy from e-bay!*

Leupold VX-2 Scope 3-9x 40mm Duplex Reticle Silver, $299.99

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=159465


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

OneShotOneKill said:


> *Buy a Leupold! Look at the site below. Don't buy from e-bay!*
> 
> Leupold VX-2 Scope 3-9x 40mm Duplex Reticle Silver, $299.99
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=159465


Why not buy one off of ebay, I've bought plenty of other stuff there...?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*In my experience, It's cheaper to purchase new items from companies with a return/exchange guarantee other than using e-bay, unless it's a one of a kind item or hard to find item! I only use e-bay for these kinds of items.*


----------

